# Recipe Suggestion - Scallops and Prawns



## Amnesia180 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm looking for some suggestions please.

I got some fresh cooked/peeled prawns and scallops from the Fishmonger yesterday afternoon and having them for my tea this evening.

I was thinking of steaming or cooking some rice (not sure if it's possible to just steam rice but it sounded nice in my head). I was thinking of doing a marie rose sauce for the prawns and just heating up the pan really hot and doing the scallops a minute on each side. A bit of assorted veg for the side and job done.

However, I don't know of any extra seasoning I could use, or how to make the marie rose sauce etc.

Any suggestions would be very much appreciated.

Thanks,
Amnesia


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 27, 2011)

Marie Rose Sauce 

I also add a dash of Tabasco for zing to mine 

Adding a knob of butter to the pan for the prawns and scallops give a nice flavour. I do it after one side has browned and I've turned them over.


----------



## Claire (Aug 27, 2011)

Sounds a lot like thousand island dressing.  

I can get great scallops here, and love to sear them, then deglaze with dry sherry (sweeter if you like sweeter), cream, a a pinch of hot pepper flakes/powder, and some green peppercorns.  I think the original recipe is from the _Hotter than Hell_ cookbook, but I just wing it any more.  I serve it over linguini, I think the original recipe served it on puff pastry shells, but really, any starch would do.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 27, 2011)

Claire said:


> Sounds a lot like thousand island dressing.
> 
> I can get great scallops here, and love to sear them, then deglaze with dry sherry (sweeter if you like sweeter), cream, a a pinch of hot pepper flakes/powder, and some green peppercorns.  I think the original recipe is from the _Hotter than Hell_ cookbook, but I just wing it any more.  I serve it over linguini, I think the original recipe served it on puff pastry shells, but really, any starch would do.


Sounds lovely Claire, I'll be trying that for sure! I love green peppercorns 
Do you use the pickled ones or in brine?


----------



## Claire (Aug 27, 2011)

The ones available to me are Reese brand in a brine, a Spanish import.  If you can't find them, capers would be a good substitute.  If you use dried, I'd recommend taking some of the sherry and soaking them over night.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 27, 2011)

Claire said:


> The ones available to me are Reese brand in a brine, a Spanish import.  If you can't find them, capers would be a good substitute.  If you use dried, I'd recommend taking some of the sherry and soaking them over night.



Thank you  We get them brined so I'll use the ones I normally buy. I think the brand is Mayfair.


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 27, 2011)

How about a seafood bechamel served over white rice. I use a little gruyere in mine then bake it briefly to brown the top.


----------

